# Just made BATH BOMBS !!!



## Traceyann (Oct 12, 2011)

OMG how easy are these, I wanted to make something new for my friends for Christmas, so I am having a go at the bath bombs and some bath salts.....I am so Happy at how these bombs have turned out...cant wait to have a bath to try them out lol.....







Please excuse the back ground lol......

Now just one question, what to the people who make bombs wrap them in ?


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 12, 2011)

SORRY , I forgot to resize the pic.... its been a while


----------



## Hazel (Oct 12, 2011)

Those look great! I agree bath bombs are easy and I love the color. What did you use as a colorant?


----------



## Relle (Oct 12, 2011)

You could get some glad wrap or cheap cling wrap and put around it then hit with a heat gun at a distance and shrink wrap it, thats what I've been doing with the soap. Think the Tut is on Soap Queen. I think most shops have them in a see through plastic.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 12, 2011)

Whoops! Sorry Traceyann. I zipped past your question about wrapping them. Like Relle said, stores have them in clear plastic. If you don't want to shrink wrap them, you could just put them in saran wrap and then tie off the ends so they look like candy. Just a thought.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 12, 2011)

Well done Traceyann, I wish I had the same success using a standard bb recipe. I decided to make my own up with oil and cocoa butter and e wax, after Busymakingsoap mentioned it in another post. I found a recipe on the net, altered it a bit and it came out with fabulous results.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 13, 2011)

They look great!  What did you use to mold your round one?  It looks awesome!


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Girls, I am really happy with them too....its been a few hours now and they are hardening up well....

The colour is ultramarine pink from Essentials of Australia, and the round mold is one I bought off ebay, the flatish mold is a cake mold.


AND the best part is my local bulk natural food store has everything I need at a third of the price in the shops!!


----------



## Relle (Oct 13, 2011)

Did you make up your own recipe Trace or find it on the net, its been a while since I had a go at these.


----------



## cinta (Oct 13, 2011)

They look fantastic!!


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 13, 2011)

Relle, I got the recipe off this forum, it was 2cups of baking soda, 1 cup citric acid, 1 cup corn starch, oils and colouring....its a pretty basic one from what I read but had to start somewhere


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Oct 13, 2011)

Pretty n Plain said:
			
		

> Well done Traceyann, I wish I had the same success using a standard bb recipe. I decided to make my own up with oil and cocoa butter and e wax, after Busymakingsoap mentioned it in another post. I found a recipe on the net, altered it a bit and it came out with fabulous results.



I'm so glad - and sorry I didn't answer your last post I got side tracked and have just remembered   

Traceyanne - they look fab.  I love making bath bombs - my new addiction


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 13, 2011)

oooooo, just tried one of these out , and they work superbly...and floated as well.....very nice


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 13, 2011)

busymakinsoap! said:
			
		

> [quote="Pretty n Plain":vppbr9n9]Well done Traceyann, I wish I had the same success using a standard bb recipe. I decided to make my own up with oil and cocoa butter and e wax, after Busymakingsoap mentioned it in another post. I found a recipe on the net, altered it a bit and it came out with fabulous results.



I'm so glad - and sorry I didn't answer your last post I got side tracked and have just remembered  [/quote:vppbr9n9]

Tis all good Busymakinsoap, once my poor ol lye finger burn clears up i'll try out another batch  I don't want to be getting citric acid in my owie :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## Relle (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Trace, now are those piggies of yours getting bath bombs in their bath water from now on   hehe.


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL Relle, no chance , bath bombs are MINE lol


----------



## saltydog (Oct 14, 2011)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> oooooo, just tried one of these out , and they work superbly...and floated as well.....very nice



Very nice! I like that they float with the cornstarch, never make them that way, I'll have to give this recipe a go!


----------



## Relle (Oct 14, 2011)

All the recipes I've found have bicarbonate of soda in them. Trace I noticed yours was baking soda, is that what you call bicarb ? Some people call bicarb, baking soda and visa versa.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Oct 15, 2011)

I think I have hubby talked into letting me pick up some ingredients to try this out today   Now to find something to mold them in.  I'm thinking of trying my mini molds like cubes, trees, snowmen, fleur-de-lys that I have for guest soaps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

They look nice! I want to try bath bombs too, is the BS very drying? I use it to wash my hair with and if I use too much it gets dry. Does the citric acid combat that?


----------



## Relle (Oct 16, 2011)

Made these yesterday, a few cracks in them so I'll have to add some more oil. I found out that bi carb is baking soda. All I have to do now is find some citric in larger quantities for a reasonable price. The soap suppliers have it but its not that cheap. Think I'll have to try some foody type places.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Oct 17, 2011)

While its not cheap to buy there I found some at a health food store.  People buy it to make their own homemade Gatorade with no or low sugar added.  I bought some so I could play with it first to see if making bath bombs would work for me with my limitations.  

I would imagine if you found some there you could work with them to price out a "bulk order" or get the name of their supplier to see if you can buy it from them?


----------



## nc.marula (Oct 17, 2011)

Just a note that you probably don't want to let them set on paper towel.. they will stick and you'll have bits of paper stuck to the bottoms! I let mine sit on saran wrap so there's no sticky issues. Also I package them in a cello bag with a ribbon/twine.


----------



## fiddletree (Oct 17, 2011)

Where I live I get my citric acid from the pharmacy in bulk.  Sometimes they have to special order it, but it ends up only costing about 5 euros a kilo.


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey , sorry I am having a few probs with my pc...the net is painfully slow, any how my IP is supposed to be looking into it.

Relle, yes Bi carb is baking soda, and i buy it and tghe citric acid from a bulk health food store near me, the citric acid is about $4 a KILO ....lol so cheap compared to the supermarket....they also stock epsom and rock salt as well ....

I made up some 1/2 balls and gave to some of the girls at work for some feed back on what others think.

Tiki, I didnt find the BS drying at all, I actually found it quite relaxing...


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow Traceyann they look fantastic!

I've never made any, but I'm keen ... just got to make time to do some research ... and do it!  Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Relle (Oct 18, 2011)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> Hey , sorry I am having a few probs with my pc...the net is painfully slow, any how my IP is supposed to be looking into it.
> 
> Relle, yes Bi carb is baking soda, and i buy it and tghe citric acid from a bulk health food store near me, the citric acid is about $4 a KILO ....lol so cheap compared to the supermarket....they also stock epsom and rock salt as well...
> 
> ...


----------



## Iduna (Oct 19, 2011)

I love how those bath bombs look.
What did you fragrance them with?

Wow $4 a kg I would love to be able to get it for that around where I live.

I have been looking at making some myself but I'm unsure about colouring them. I have micas, oxides and ultramarines but I'm unsure of how to use them to colour the bath bombs as all I have been able to see on youtube are people using liquid colours.
How does everyone else colour theirs?


----------



## Relle (Oct 20, 2011)

I used ultramarines like Trace.


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 20, 2011)

Iduna, I did a bit of research on this forum B4 I made these up and I beleive Mica's and oxides will leave a ring around  the bath, whereas I have found the ultramarines didnt ( were also water soluible) ...my fragrance was Dragons Blood......YUMMY .....


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh and to colour them I put a tiny bit in to start and mix it around to check the colour first...if it isnt enough I add more , but I start tiny first


----------

